

Ask HN: Who is hiring dropouts? - scriptnull

Will you hire a dropout for your firm , if you happened to come across a skillful person who suits your needs ? Please share links wherever applicable.
======
quadrature
A lot of startups and even big tech firms don't care about degrees anymore. I
know google doesn't.

